# Corsair Profile [WiP]



## phas3e (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi there

Thought I would share this my fist (almost) finished aircraft profile.







I hope to do a few RNZAF schemes and print them off, maybe sell them locally to cover printing costs, before doing some RN, USN, and USMC schemes

Comments welcome


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks pretty damn good to me, except for the red on the prop cover.... Doesnt quite match up...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 26, 2008)

Bloody Good Stuff!

Look forward to more RNZAF profiles!


----------



## phas3e (Oct 26, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Looks pretty damn good to me, except for the red on the prop cover.... Doesnt quite match up...



This is why I post WiPs 

I hadn't picked up on that, so I shall saturate the colour down.

Im keen to do request schemes by the way


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 26, 2008)

do you think you can do the Wairarapa Wildcat for me would be good so I cam get the right paint for mine when its done!?


----------



## phas3e (Oct 26, 2008)

You mean make a whole P40 of NZ3072?
That will take some effort, it taken me well over a week of working on it every night to get the Corsair to this point let along finishing it.

A P40E/M/N is going to be on the cards but it may be a while before I do it 

If I like the results odds are I will try my luck selling them on trademe for around $10 each.

in the Mean time if you have a Corsair scheme you want I would be happy to try it, and send you a full sized pic that you could get printed off


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 27, 2008)

P-40 NZ3072 would be good, I'm happy waiting, really good work just change it to NZ5648 and I'll be happy!!!


----------



## phas3e (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample Scheme


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

Dam Mate! you've got skills!

Professional work right there!

lil Audrey a possibility?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh wow, just great! I can't wait until you do some RN Pacific Fleet ones! Hammy Gray's Corsair is on the top of my wish-list, if you're willing of course.

What program do you use?


----------



## phas3e (Oct 27, 2008)

No problems on the VC Corsair, i have an English friend I was going to do some RN One for I forgot about that one 

I use Photoshop CS3, I have a Tablet but didnt use it on this profile, the next one I will employ the wacom.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2008)

Very good, Phase! I've just been using the 'mouse' for mine. Must get a tablet, make life a lot easier; instead of 8 or 12 hours, I could probably get it down to six! Haven't got Photoshop anymore, so I use Corel Photopaint 9, seems to work OK, but I should really get Illustrator I suppose.


----------



## phas3e (Oct 28, 2008)

Next 2 schemes


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 28, 2008)

Really liking this RNZAF stuff Phas3e

Keep em coming please!


----------



## phas3e (Oct 28, 2008)

Hunter Hawk, if you know please tell me if the info on this one is correct, I believe you live near it?
Also if you know anyone involved with the Corsair be sure to let them know about the profile


----------



## Corsair1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Great work! I have plans to do a 1/48 scale P-51 Miss Velma but haven't been able to locate any decals for it. If you're not still taking requests, could you point me in the right direction? I also have another project I may need help with decal wise as well.


----------



## phas3e (Oct 29, 2008)

Cant say I've ever looked into doing Decals, maybe try over at simmerspaintshop
someone there might be able to help


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fantastic! However, the F4U-1D scheme is incorrect. You have a scheme that would appear on a -1A on a -1D. -1Ds were almost exclusively overally Dark Sea Blue and the red was removed from around the roundel at some point in 1943.


----------



## phas3e (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry I should have mentioned this is a 'restored' scheme of a local (nz) Corsair done as a request.


----------



## Pong (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice! Your profiles look better than mine.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah k, I understand. The owners have really blown it with that one haha. It even has the clipped wings of the British planes.


----------



## phas3e (Nov 2, 2008)

Last 2 RNZAF schemes first FAA


----------



## Pong (Nov 2, 2008)

Keep them coming Phas! Nice work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice mate, please keep 'em coming....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 3, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 4, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree, very nice profiles.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice work Phas3e. Keep up the great work!


----------

